

"For every $1.00 generated on iOS, the same app will generate $0.24 on Android." - bishnu
http://blog.flurry.com/bid/79061/App-Developers-Bet-on-iOS-over-Android-this-Holiday-Season

======
glasslion
"To be sure, we pulled a sample of in-app purchase data from a set of top apps
with versions on both iOS and Android, comprising of several million daily
active users (DAUs)."

Did they only compare the in-app purchase data? HAHAHAHA

------
Shorel
If you already have the $1.00 from iOS, additional income from Android doesn't
seem like a bad idea.

Remember the companies motto: grow, grow, grow even more.

------
rorrr
But Android market is larger, and it growing faster than Apple's. So in a year
or two, it will not matter.

~~~
bishnu
Is market size really that important? Symbian is still the biggest one out
there. How are their developers doing?

~~~
glasslion
Really. In China, Symbian/J2ME developers usually gains much more than
iOS/Android developers. And in the year 2011, Nokia's marker size crashes in
China,so does Symbian/J2ME developers' income

